# Torrevieja - best beach area?



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently looking at Benidorm, to buy an apartment mainly for use in my later years. However, I'm considering paying a long-weekend visit to Torrevieja in July (50th birthday present - I know, for some people on here Torrevieja is the last place to celebrate a birthday milestone!) just to compare it to Benidorm.

I've never been to Torrevieja, but I do like busy, built-up areas, lots of cafes, bars, close to beach etc, so it seems good for that? Prices seem lower too.

Question - which is the most popular beach area in Torrevieja? The Levante beach of the town, if you like. I was just thinking that if I bought there I'd like to give myself the best chance of resale in the future (or rental), if I have to, so my guess would be that an apartment in the main tourist part would be a good option? I assume prices will be higher there, but it would be useful to know.

Grateful for any advice. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Beaches*

Playa de los Náufragos
Protected by the Southern dock of the port, this is one of Torrevieja's most animated and sport-loving beach with a large number of activities. The sea water is very clean and the colour of sand is almost white. The surroundings are characterised by the salt lakes and lagoons of Torrevieja.
Playa del acequión
Situated at the port, this is a wide area with white sand. On this beach strip you find lots of fishing boats and beach bars.
Paseo Maritimo Juan Aparicio
This piece of the coast line exists almost entirely from large rocks. Here, 2 artificial beaches have been created. These artificial beaches are enclosed with concrete quays which allow you to swim safe without having any waves.
Playa del Cura
This popular piece of coastline is located between Margallo and the Northern doc of the port. The beach has golden coloured sand and is surrounded by palm trees, restaurants and little shops.
Playa de los Locos
Gold coloured sand. Little waves and clean blue water. To the north it is surrounded by small creeks which reach until Cabo Cervera. The beach has been adapted for people with bad mobility
Play Calas de Torrevieja

Playa de La Mata
This is the longest and most beautiful beach in Torrevieja. Because of its nice sandy beach and pleasant location (surrounded by a natural park and dunes of La Mata) it is a high quality beach


----------



## Steve B (Jul 5, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> Playa de los Náufragos
> Protected by the Southern dock of the port, this is one of Torrevieja's most animated and sport-loving beach with a large number of activities. The sea water is very clean and the colour of sand is almost white. The surroundings are characterised by the salt lakes and lagoons of Torrevieja.
> Playa del acequión
> Situated at the port, this is a wide area with white sand. On this beach strip you find lots of fishing boats and beach bars.
> ...


Thanks for this - I'll Google them all later! Are any of them more popular with tourists than the others? In Summer, which ones will be the most busy?

Steve


----------

